# Hayden Panettiere & Wladimir Klitschko sind Eltern



## Sachse (13 Dez. 2014)

Große Freude bei Wladimir Klitschko (38). Am 9. Dezember brachte seine Verlobte Hayden Panettiere (25) das erste gemeinsame Kind zur Welt. Das Mädchen hört auf den Namen Kaya Evdokia.

Die frohen Neuigkeiten verkündete der stolze Papa jetzt über Twitter. "Wir sind überglücklich, die Geburt unserer Tochter Kaya Evdokia Klitschko zu bestätigen. Sie kam am 9. Dezember gesund zur Welt", postete Wladimir über den Kurznachrichtendienst. Die Kleine ist 50 cm groß und brachte dreineinhalb Kilogramm auf die Waage.

Bereits vor der Geburt der Kleinen war sich die 25-Jährige sicher, dass ihr Töchterchen äußerlich nicht viel von seiner schönen Mama abbekommen würde: "Auf den Ultraschall-Aufnahmen sieht sie genau so aus wie der Papa. Sie ist wie ein Klon von ihm", berichtete die "Nashville"-Darstellerin gegenüber der Schweizer Zeitschrift "Blick" und scherzte: "Ich habe mit der ganzen Sache anscheinend gar nichts zu tun, außer als Brutkasten zu fungieren." 

Ob die Neu-Mama Recht behalten wird? Wir sind gespannt auf das erste Foto der kleinen Kaya!

Quelle: bunte.de

auch von meiner Wenigkeit herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MadMan (17 Dez. 2014)

Ein Mädchen das aussieht wie Klitschko :O


----------

